# Just got back into kayaking need paddle buddies



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

Just got back into paddling after 5 years and looking to start slow in class 2 or 3- or just would love to catch up at the Golden park. Also, the playparks on the Arkansas are great if anyone is up for a road trip. 

Paddled a weekend out in the Ottawa last week and just took a private this past week in Buena Vista. So getting back in but really want to take it slow and not get spanked like I have in the past.

work from home so I am pretty flexible on times.


----------



## shedevil (May 24, 2005)

*Me too!*

I used to paddle all the time, but have allowed too much time to get between me and rivers. I was just on the Chama (II-III) a couple of weeks ago and felt great. I'd love to do more, though, before the season's up. My time is flexible, too, for the next week, then gets busy. Give me a call!
720-201-0424 Julie


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey julie, did not make it to Golden today. Tried to call you but it said you didnt have voicemail set up?? Will call you when I get back so we can meet up. take care, mel


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

Mel, were you the guy surfing that we talked to at Golden PP on Friday evening? The wave near the dude fishing...


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

nope sorry wasnt me


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I should have paid more attention to which forum this was in... you're not a guy, are you?


----------

